# Ms. Olympia (pic's)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## abdulla (Oct 28, 2005)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## itbestuk (Oct 28, 2005)

Very strange.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a crazy world we live in.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 28, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for Postin um up!


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 30, 2005)

So all these women are allowed to take steroids? And most of them do, right? Would a natural stand a chance in the Ms. Olympia?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Damn, #9 is HOT   She has such a great ass.. damn.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So all these women are allowed to take steroids? And most of them do, right? Would a natural stand a chance in the Ms. Olympia?



yes, they all take drugs, there is no drug testing in the IFBB.

a natural competitor (male or female) would never be able to qualify for the Olympia.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 31, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes, they all take drugs, there is no drug testing in the IFBB.
> 
> a natural competitor (male or female) would never be able to qualify for the Olympia.


Some people are able to their body to a great level naturaly, but some parts will just lack size and even if you where able to win any big show, you would still not make it to the pro level. 
It's sad on one part but as it is bodybuilding, You would be able to build enough muscle without a form of a.s.


----------

